# Gentoo läppäriin?

## basse-

Ajattelin tässä laittaa Gentoon läppäriin, kun se on luotettavasti pyörinyt muuallakin. Mieleen pomppasi muutama kysymys ennen säätämisen aloittamista; Kuinka kovan työn takana on saada läppäri tappi- ja levyhiiret toimimaan, ja kuluttaako Gentoo mielettömiä määriä virtaa akkukäytössä? Entäpä onko realistisia mahdollisuuksia saada USB->Ethernet -adapteri toimimaan?

Kone on abouttirallaa kolme vuotta vanha Dell Inspiron 4000.

----------

## Juha

Itse kirjoittelen tätä viestiä IBM T22 läppärillä ja usb+siemens C55+gprs setillä.

Tämän IBM:n tappihiirtä ei tarvinnut sen kummemmin konffailla. Aivan samalla tapaa kuin pöytäkoneellakin (jossa esim ps2 hiiri) toimii suoraan. Toisaalta en ole vielä ehtinyt säätää hiirtä toimimaan myös konsolissa.

 En ole vielä noita virransäästöominaisuuksia testaillu, joten ainakin vielä prosessorin nopeus pysyy siinä, mikä se oli linuxin käynnistyessä.

 Tuohon usb+ethernet en osaa oikein vastata. Mutta ainakin tämä usb+gprs sydeemi toimii vallan mainiosti.

Ps. Kannattaa testava vaikka knoppix:lla, että kuinka hyvin kone on linuxissa tuettu.

----------

## Zarhan

Kaikki toimii kunhan ne asentaa  :Smile: 

Tuore kernel + laptop-mode-tools (ei taida olla vielä portagessa tosin, .ebuild on bugzillassa) ja akku riittää vaikka maailman tappiin. 

USB-Ethernetin käyttö ei vaadi muuta kuin ajurin käännön kerneliin - en tiedä että onko se livecd:n kernelissä mukana, todennäköisesti on.

Tatti ja touchpad näkyvät yleensä "IMPS/2"-laitteena eli aivan tavallisena hiirenä joten osittain ne toimivat suoraan. Jos haluaa käyttää touchpadissa esmes scrolleriominaisuuksia niin emerge synaptics ja toimii.

Ainoa ongelma, mutta tämä koskee kaikkia muitakin distroja, voi olla vanhempien koneiden ACPI-epäyhteensopivuus parissa otteessa. Päivitä BIOS tuoreimpaan ennen asennusta varmuuden vuoksi (ja jos ei toimi, APM:ää voi käyttää).

----------

## deroga

Tästä sivusta oli itselleni ainakin apua, kun asensin Gentoon omaan HP OmniBook XE3:n. Linux on Laptops

----------

## e2k

Tämäpähän vaikuttaa kiinnostavalta, pitänee rohkaista itseään ja käydä asentamishommiin..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jori_

Itsellä pyöriny jo pidemmän aikaa gentoo thinkpad 600X:llä, trackpoin hiiri on tosiaan ihan perus ps/2, eipä tämän kanssa vielä oikeastaan mitään ongelmia ole ilmennyt, pienellä säätämisellä saanut kaikki ongelmat katoamaan, wlan lähti yhden illan aikana toimimaan, ei vaatinut ihmeitä sekään.

 *Juha wrote:*   

> Itse kirjoittelen tätä viestiä IBM T22 läppärillä ja usb+siemens C55+gprs setillä.
> 
> Tämän IBM:n tappihiirtä ei tarvinnut sen kummemmin konffailla.
> 
>  Tuohon usb+ethernet en osaa oikein vastata. Mutta ainakin tämä usb+gprs sydeemi toimii vallan mainiosti.

 

Olen itse miettinyt kanssa tuota gprs mahdollisuutta esim. mökillä käydessä, mietin vaan että miten pyörität tota systeemiä, oliko mitään ihmeellistä kuntoon laittaessa. Itsellä löytyy Siemens M55 ja USB-datakaapeli.

----------

## basse-

Jes, kiitokset vaan kaikille, hyvin pyörii Gentoo tässä Inspironilla. On pyörinyt jo jonkin aikaa.  :Smile:  Osaattekos sanoa, kuinka saisin tän vehkeen infrapunan toimimaan? Ja jos sen saa toimimaan, niin saako nokialaisen 9500 commun kiinni siihen järkevästi..?

----------

## Juha

Tämä minun gprs systeemi on seuraavanlainen:

Puhelin: Siemens C55

Tähän usb-datakaapeli jonka mallia en tähän hätään muista.

Kerneli: 2.6.9-gentoo-r6

kerneliin moduulina usbserial ja pl2303, mitään patcheja tms. ei tarvinnut asentaa,

eli ihan perus gentoo-development kernel

Sitten hain jostain valmiit scriptit tuolle pppd:lle (taisi löytyä matkapuhelin-foorumilta),

joka oli tehty radiolinjan liittymälle. Tämän muokkasin omaan liittymään sopivaksi (sonera).

sitten vain lataan moduulit:

modprobe usbserial

modprobe pl2303

Sitten se scripti pppd:llä

 pppd call gprs    (tuo gprs on se scripti)

ja näin on yhteys nettiin.

ctrl+c katkaisee yhteyden.

Ei ole nyt aikaa selitellä tarkemmin, ja ylläolevassakin saattaa olla joitakin virheitä. Kirjoittelen paremmalla ajalla selkeämmän ja tarkemman ohjeen. Niin ja etsin linkin tuohon valmiiseen gprs.-scriptiin.

----------

## Zarhan

Minä puolestani olen tehnyt tämän ikäänkuin "gentoo way", eli:

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 on skripti, joka asentuu ppp-paketin mukana. Jos haluaa useamman ppp-interfacen (Esim. eri yhteysmetodeita, accesspointteja tms varten), voi tehdä eth-interfacejen tapaan symlinkkejä (esim. itselläni on net.ppp1 -> net.ppp0).

Sitten /etc/conf.d/:ssä on konffikset näille kaikille. Oma net.ppp0:ani on seuraavanlainen (ensiriveiltään, loput defaultteja):

```

PEER="Internet"                     # Define peer (aka ISP)

DEBUG="no"                      # Turn on debugging

PERSIST="no"                    # Redial after being dropped

ONDEMAND="no"                   # Only bring the interface up on demand?

MODEMPORT="/dev/rfcomm0"         # TTY device modem is connected to

LINESPEED="921600"              # Speed pppd should try to connect at

INITSTRING="AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"prointernet\""  # Extra init string for the modem

```

Taikastringi on tuo INITSTRING, jossa muuten voi käyttää mitä haluaa mutta "prointernet" on mun käyttämäni (Soneran) accesspointin nimi.

conf.d/net.ppp1 eroaa rivin

```

MODEMPORT="/dev/ttyACM0"         # TTY device modem is connected to

```

verran. Nyt siis voin net.ppp1:llä soittaa jos käytän kaapelia ja net.ppp0:lla jos käytän bluetoothia. Olen myös kokeillut kahta yhtäaikaista GPRS-yhteyttä kahdella kännyllä, mutta multilink PPP ei sentään onnaa  :Smile: 

Kuitenkin, yhteys syntyy sanomalla /etc/init.d/net.pppX start.

Periaatteessa noihin voi heittää tietty jotkut aliakset, vaikka "intternetti start"  :Smile: 

Toinen oleellisuus on tuo PEER-rivi, jonka nimeksi olen laittanut vaan Internet. Se mihin tuo viittaa löytyy /etc/ppp/peers-hakemistosta, käsittääkseni siellä on esimerkkejä. Minulla "Internet" sisältää seuraavan rivin

```

connect '/usr/sbin/chat -f /etc/ppp/chat-Internet'

```

Ja tuo chat-internet-tiedosto puolestaan vaan

```

# /etc/ppp/chat-default:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/files/chat-default,v 1.1 2003

/05/23 04:45:18 killian Exp $

'ABORT' 'BUSY'

'ABORT' 'ERROR'

'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

'' 'ATZ'

'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","prointernet"'

'OK' 'ATDT*99#'

'CONNECT' ''

'TIMEOUT' '5'

'~--' ''

```

Kuten tämän chat-internetin sisällöstä voi päätellä, nää /etc/ppp:n alta löytyvät jutut ei oikeastaan kaipaa kuin kopiointia haluamilleen nimille - defaultit käy kaikkeen mainiosti. Tuohon chat-internet-riville pitää vaan vaihtaa initstringi ja ATDT*99# (jolla puhelin ottaa GPRS-yhteyden).

(Jostain syystä mulla siis on initstring kahdessa paikkaa - sekä /etc/ppp:n että /etc/conf.d:n alla. Hmm. Löysinpä epäkonsistentiuden...miksiköhän olen joskus tehnyt noin.)

----------

## wilho

 *Jori_ wrote:*   

> wlan lähti yhden illan aikana toimimaan, ei vaatinut ihmeitä sekään.

 

Kuinkas tuon WPA:n tilanne on gentoossa nykyjään? WEPillä saanee kyllä verkon toimimaan...

----------

## micko

Onko mitään toivoa saada toimimaan wlan, joka vaatii web-pohjaista autentikointia? Turun SparkNet, jos joku sen tietää...

----------

## Zarhan

 *wilho wrote:*   

>  *Jori_ wrote:*   wlan lähti yhden illan aikana toimimaan, ei vaatinut ihmeitä sekään. 
> 
> Kuinkas tuon WPA:n tilanne on gentoossa nykyjään? WEPillä saanee kyllä verkon toimimaan...

 

  emerge wpa_supplicant

  Konffaa wpa_supplicant.conf (.examplen pohjalta) haluamallasi tavalla (ja asenna certit jos tarttet).

  Pidä hauskaa.

----------

## basse-

Kiitos! Tulipas mukavasti vastauksia kysymykseen. Pitääpä iskeä luuri koneeseen kiinni huomenna paremmalla ajalla ja ruveta sorvaamaan  :Smile: 

Ette vielä sattuisi tietämään, saako puhelimen muistia kaiveltua (eli siis siirrettyä/ladattua sieltä/sinne dataa) Gentoolta?

----------

## Zarhan

 *basse- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ette vielä sattuisi tietämään, saako puhelimen muistia kaiveltua (eli siis siirrettyä/ladattua sieltä/sinne dataa) Gentoolta?

 

  Jos meinaat tiedostoja ja kalenterimerkintöjä yms, niin net-wireless/obexftp on oikea työkalu. Jos siis luuri tukee Obexia.

----------

## janitam

mulla toimi siemensin luuri ihan ok linuxissa paitsi lopetin sen säätämisen ko java tunkkauksia ei saanut puhelimeen kun siinä oli jonkinlainen "lukitus" josta tietty netti tarjos läjäpäin jotain unlockereita jotka ei tietenkään toimineet  :Smile:  tapa se on tuokin rahastaa

-Jani Tamminen

----------

